# Sick? Molting? Confused?



## vamiii (Feb 21, 2016)

Hello all,

My wife and I are very concerned and confused. Our Troy is going to be 9.. yes 9 WOW!!! He is always been very healthy, good diet of fresh veggies, seed, & eggs!!! We noticed this round of molting hit him very hard. We seen more knew feathers than ever. He was sleeping all the time, and not playing or talking like himself. We just had him to the vet before he started molting because he was eating, eating, eating. Obsessed over food. More of the seeds and the Sunburst dried fruits and veggies....but the Avian said he was perfect...Now 3 weeks into molting, still very sleepy, lathargic, not playing. He still eating, not as much, drinking water, flying very little and not interested in us or his brother Risky. They are both molting.... Now we noticed Troy is going to one or two spots in the cage, and continuously pecking at it. Or bobbing his head up and down, almost like regurgitation, but nothing comes out. Nothing is stuck, he is breathing ok. The only thing we noticed different is the poop is longer and skinny, dark brown almost black and small white on the end... Everything else is ok. We are so worried and confused. We are taking him to the Avian again this week. We love him and are worried sick...... He just woke up again and is preening and eat..!! Yeaaahh!!! Any thoughts, or ideas????


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

He does look like he does not feel well. During a molt the immune system is more vulnerable and if a bird is exposed to something during this time the immune system is not at its best in fighting off things. If they are not eating and drinking normally they can also become dehydrated, adding to the already lethargic feeling. It's good that he will be going back to the vet, were any tests done when he was there before? At the very least, this time I would have a gram stain test done on fresh droppings. When I have had a bird going through a bad molt my vet has me give this NEKTON-Biotin | Vitamin compound for feather formation for all birds - NEKTON , ask your vet if it would also be helpful for Troy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Is the vet you are seeing an Avian Vet? Have you brought all the new concerns to his/her attention yet?
Your budgie is obviously not well and needs additional diagnosis and treatment at this time.
Cody has given you excellent advice.

If you are unsatisfied with the care at the vet you are using, then I would recommend getting a second opinion.

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums! 

FaeryBee has given great advice and resources above. You've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care! If you have any questions after reading through the links provided above, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

I hope your little budgie is able to diagnosed soon. Hope to see you around, please keep us updated on how he's doing!

👋


----------



## vamiii (Feb 21, 2016)

Troy was seen by the Avian and agrees he is not well. His gram test was perfect, weighs 34 grams and everything seems to be ok. He suggested a shot of antibiotic / steroid to help. Doxycycline & Dexamethasone S Phos. Troy was ok with the shot, but started to throw up some that night. He slept alot the next day, but still ate and drank water. Today he seemed a little more active, but still not the same. He just finished eating some seeds, broccoli and corn and was flying a bit. But he just threw up a little and now is tired and sleeping. We are just watching him, loving him, feeding him and making him comfortable. We pray he makes it and gets well. Any prayers are welcome. Suggestions or thoughts as well.. Thanks everyone, I will try and keep you posted....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*He is going to need time to rest to heal completely.
Sending love and prayers for Troy's full and speedy recovery.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

vamiii said:


> Troy was seen by the Avian and agrees he is not well. His gram test was perfect, weighs 34 grams and everything seems to be ok. He suggested a shot of antibiotic / steroid to help. Doxycycline & Dexamethasone S Phos. Troy was ok with the shot, but started to throw up some that night. He slept alot the next day, but still ate and drank water. Today he seemed a little more active, but still not the same. He just finished eating some seeds, broccoli and corn and was flying a bit. But he just threw up a little and now is tired and sleeping. We are just watching him, loving him, feeding him and making him comfortable. We pray he makes it and gets well. Any prayers are welcome. Suggestions or thoughts as well.. Thanks everyone, I will try and keep you posted....


Since he continues to vomit something is not right, if it continues, I would have the vet do a crop swab if that has not yet been done. There could be an infection in the crop, it could be bacterial or fungal and if it is a fungal infection an antibiotic will not be of help. It is a simple test just like the gram stain on the droppings but with the crop swab the test is run on the material obtained from swabbing the mouth and crop.


----------



## vamiii (Feb 21, 2016)

Troy had a really bad nite. He was having seizures shaking his legs and wings.. OMG, we feel helpless. He is such a strong bird. My poor wife didn't sleep at all, holding Troy, caressing and comforting him. I was able to sleep an hour or two. We went to the avian first thing this morning with the videos of Troy's seizures. It was confirmed, seizures. He lost 4 gram's, and most of his strength. All 3 vets were concerned and gave him another full check up. His organs and body felt fine, they think maybe he's developing a brain tumor. Also his crop was a little swollen and maybe infected. They spent over 90 minutes on him and with us. Dr. gave him a different antibiotic and another med, I forget and will check later and post. He added fluid to the shots to keep Troy from dehydration. He is home now resting..He is not eating and is still vomiting. We are to return tomorrow for the second antibiotic shot, due to his size and dosage today. God help him, get better, we love him so much.
Just wanted to update you all.🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

vamiii said:


> Troy had a really bad nite. He was having seizures shaking his legs and wings.. OMG, we feel helpless. He is such a strong bird. My poor wife didn't sleep at all, holding Troy, caressing and comforting him. I was able to sleep an hour or two. We went to the avian first thing this morning with the videos of Troy's seizures. It was confirmed, seizures. He lost 4 gram's, and most of his strength. All 3 vets were concerned and gave him another full check up. His organs and body felt fine, they think maybe he's developing a brain tumor. Also his crop was a little swollen and maybe infected. They spent over 90 minutes on him and with us. Dr. gave him a different antibiotic and another med, I forget and will check later and post. He added fluid to the shots to keep Troy from dehydration. He is home now resting..He is not eating and is still vomiting. We are to return tomorrow for the second antibiotic shot, due to his size and dosage today. God help him, get better, we love him so much.
> Just wanted to update you all.🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏


 So sorry to hear this, are these avian vets that saw him? I am a bit surprised given the issues that they did not hospitalize him, did they do a crop swab?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Cody. It’s surprising they did not hospitalize him. 😢
Please let us know if you are seeing an Avian Vet And if a crop swab was done. 
Sending love and prayers. 
Please keep us updated on Troy’s condition. 💜💜*


----------



## vamiii (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi all, another tuff night with Troy. The seizures have been way less, and not as long. But still not himself. He just wants to be held by my wife. He slept on her chest and under her neck with a blanket all night. Which is not like Troy. In all the 9 years, he doesn't want to be touched or held. It may be his way of telling us thanks for my life and taking care of me... We just don't know. We will return today to the avian vet to get 2 mores shots. The meds are 1-Baytril, 1-Reglan. After the shot's yesterday he didn't improve actually more lathargic. We are so confused, if we should continue with 2 more shots today or not. I am sure he is very sore from the others shots. Just don't want to do the wrong thing. We take turns, trying to feed him wet food Egg whites, broccoli, carrots and corn along with some seeds. He is not drinking to much water, very little..He is such an important part of our life. We live you Troy!!!!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Are you seeing an avian vet? What are the injections that you are returning for, is it Baytril and Reglan? If so both of those can be given orally, Baytril is the antibiotic and Reglan is an anti nausea med, maybe oral meds would be better unless you are not able to medicate him.Has the vet done a crop swab to test for infection?


----------



## vamiii (Feb 21, 2016)

After a very long battle, we lost our Troy one week ago Monday. He passed away in the palm of my hands calm and comfortable. He was a tremendous part of our lives, and very close to my wife. She stayed up with him 5 nights in a row, taking care of him 24/7. As intelligent and loving as Troy was, he never let you hold or pet him. But every night before he passed, he didn't want to stay in his cage and stayed with my wife on her chest, or on her neck or in her hands. As if to say thank you mommy, Take care of me, I love you. His vocabulary was about 25 words, and he would make sentences too. Yup, you heard right he talked. What a joy to wake up to, or come home from work to. He was a special bird, and helped my wife and I get thru some pretty bad times. He was very independent and care free. Even though his younger brother Risky was a bully, they got along great. We are now trying to get Risky happy again, but he definitely misses Troy too. He has nobody to push away from the food, or say that's my ball or mirror. It's been very rough on Risky, and I hope he cheers up soon. We show him even more TLC than ever before, but when you hear him call for Troy, it breaks our hearts. We celebrate you now Troy, with wonderful memories, loving joys, and special times. Rest in peace Troy, we love and miss you dearly.......🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this, I know how hard it is to lose such a cherished pet.
I am sure he knew how much he was loved 🧡Blessings to you all at this difficult time.
Fly high sweet Troy 🌹


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so very sorry for your loss of Troy. He was fortunate to have had such wonderful loving care from you.
Fly high and soar freely now darling Troy; rest peacefully now wee man.
💜💜💜*


----------

